# Caged exotic mammals?



## Daphne (Aug 4, 2012)

What are some exotic mammals that can be kept inside, caged for all/most of the day? I'm thinking mostly of rodents, but there may be some other types. I'm interested mostly in smaller cages (aka under about 5 x 5 x 5 ft) but animals that live in larger cages are fine too!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Daphne said:


> What are some exotic mammals that can be kept inside, caged for all/most of the day? I'm thinking mostly of rodents, but there may be some other types. I'm interested mostly in smaller cages (aka under about 5 x 5 x 5 ft) but animals that live in larger cages are fine too!


Suger gliders


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Ditto. Lots of research needed first though.
Or chipmunks, chinchillas, hedgehogs or tenrecs maybe?


----------



## Daphne (Aug 4, 2012)

haha it's funny how I've never even thought about those as exotics! Other than tenrecs, those are pets that I see as pretty 'normal', guess the definition varies a lot


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Hedgehogs or Tenrecs in a cage specifically, their needs will be better met in a custom vivarium.

Sugar gliders are a popular choice, they need plenty of room, stimulation and company though. I would highly recommend Degus, but I'm biased because I have a soft spot for them. The ones we've had in store have been nothing but intelligent and gentle, they're best kept in small groups and are very entertaining and easy to look after.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thinking more like RGS (richardson's ground squirrel) and prairie dogs?
I've never really researched them but people do keep them as pets, I think they keep them in cages and then let them out. Dwarf Mongoose is another...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot of those exotics don't need a 5' height though. Suggies and chipmunks would need it and probably chinnies, but the rest surely won't?

If it was me it would be sugar gliders.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Op, if you are considering Sugar gliders, than I really can't recommend the UK Sugar glider forum enough. There are several old posts covering all the basic care requirements and FAQs. Several of the members are also highly experienced Suggie keepers as well.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not considering anything yet, just thinking about exotics  Sugar Gliders certainly seem to be popular though!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

i know you like mice, there are some small exotic rodents you can easerly get. At work they have Spiny mice and Stripped Grass mice but theres plenty of others about.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Short Tailed Opossums are kept indoors in cages/vivs/exos and are small exotic marsupials not often seen these days, but can make lovely pets.

Short Tailed Opossums as Pets


----------

